
Pentest-Report Teleport Client and Server 04.2017 [pdf] - programd
https://cure53.de/pentest-report_teleport.pdf
======
programd
This is a good example of the kind of things pen testers look for when
auditing apps. It also shows that even experienced and mature engineering
teams can be bitten by fairly basic exploit patterns. Very much worth reading.

For the record I think Teleport is a very high quality and very useful
project. Many thanks to them for making this public.

